# As Promised here is the game. It's ready you ants.



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Play and share your scores. When you're bored why not play? tap with your finger or use space bars. It shows your previous score too. I used a previous MIT Github project to make it happen. I had to modify some parameters like Gravity to make it more fun so you don't lose easily while still keeping it moderate difficulty.

@NauticalWheeler enjoy this.



Flying Uber Ant


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

That looks complicated...


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> That looks complicated...


Click link to play lol. I got it up in 2 hours. It's a web based game.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Click link to play lol. I got it up in 2 hours. It's a web based game.


Hmmm. Ok.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok. It's kinda fun. But I keep dying... I think the columns are too close together...


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Glorious. Dara is a little 'jumpy' and wish he was as smooth as the pipe animations. I'm not sure why he needs to move at all instead of being a fixed frame.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Null said:


> Glorious. Dara is a little 'jumpy' and wish he was as smooth as the pipe animations. I'm not sure why he needs to move at all instead of being a fixed frame.


I was trying to give illusion of him chasing you lol


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> Ok. It's kinda fun. But I keep dying... I think the columns are too close together...


If you keep dying then you suck at the game


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> Ok. It's kinda fun. But I keep dying... I think the columns are too close together...


It's smoother and easier on pc laptop or desktop than it is on tap on mobile phone. I can always improve on it


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> It's smoother and easier on pc laptop or desktop than it is on tap on mobile phone. I can always improve on it


My hi score is 2....


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

@ozzyoz7 you need to make the holes bigger and the ant nosedives too fast...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I got 1 point. I consider that winning the game.


----------

